# Vin tag help. Is this normal



## Travis67 (24 d ago)

Someone pointed out to.me that the vin tag looks strange on my 67.. the first number 2 is lower than the rest of the numbers. This has me really concerned any information on this will be greatly appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Travis67 said:


> Someone pointed out to.me that the vin tag looks strange on my 67.. the first number 2 is lower than the rest of the numbers. This has me really concerned any information on this will be greatly appreciated.. Thanks
> View attachment 160371
> 
> View attachment 160370



The 2 is indeed lower and not the same style as the second "2". Those first numbers 24267 don't appear to be the same style as the numbers that follow. Reads - 242-GTO, 67 - convert., 7 -1967, Z-Fremont, CA , last 6 -sequence production number.

Do you have the PHS documents for the car?

Verify the Vin number with the VIN stamped on the frame rail.


----------



## Travis67 (24 d ago)

I'll be ordering phs documents tomorrow.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I think it's going to be legit and stamped by GM, only because a forger would do a better job than that. Good luck, I hope it all turns out well!


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

As a side note it does appear to have the correct rosette rivets attaching it to the door jam. Is there a tape line at the edge of the tag from repainting? While you can purchase the correct rosette rivets, it may a sign it is an oem tag.


----------



## Travis67 (24 d ago)

Thanks.. how long does take to get the phs documents back?


Scott06 said:


> As a side note it does appear to have the correct rosette rivets attaching it to the door jam. Is there a tape line at the edge of the tag from repainting? While you can purchase the correct rosette rivets, it may a sign it is an oem tag.


It was painted over and the cleaned. So no line.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not unusual. The first 2 means 'PONTIAC'. It stands to reason that all Pontiac VIN plates would have the 2 pre stamped. Then the actual VIN would be stamped once the body style was known.
This is the VIN from my 68. The '2' is offset from the other numbers


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Travis67 said:


> Thanks.. how long does take to get the phs documents back?
> 
> It was painted over and the cleaned. So no line.


If i recall PHS took a week or so to get

ok so if it was painted over and cleaned vs tapped off, point being the tag hadn‘t been removed from the car...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Not unusual. The first 2 means 'PONTIAC'. It stands to reason that all Pontiac VIN plates would have the 2 pre stamped. Then the actual VIN would be stamped once the body style was known.
> This is the VIN from my 68. The '2' is offset from the other numbers
> 
> View attachment 160385


That makes sense, they are pre-stamped with the "2" and then when needed are stamped with the VIN for the car.


----------



## Travis67 (24 d ago)

O52 said:


> Not unusual. The first 2 means 'PONTIAC'. It stands to reason that all Pontiac VIN plates would have the 2 pre stamped. Then the actual VIN would be stamped once the body style was known.
> This is the VIN from my 68. The '2' is offset from the other numbers
> 
> View attachment 160385


Thank you.. You made me feel a lot better..


Scott06 said:


> If i recall PHS took a week or so to get
> 
> ok so if it was painted over and cleaned vs tapped off, point being the tag hadn‘t been removed from the car...


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My KC, Mo. April '67 GTO has a beautiful VIN tag. All the numbers are the same size, in line, and of the same font. Just an example that indicates that not all plants did things the same way. I would not worry too much about your tag, unless the PHS documents suggests something odd. +1 on checking it against the frame stampings.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That VIN tag is as good as the day is long. Correct fonts, original rivets, etc. ZERO to worry about here.


----------



## Travis67 (24 d ago)

geeteeohguy said:


> That VIN tag is as good as the day is long. Correct fonts, original rivets, etc. ZERO to worry about here.


Thanks man. You got me smiling..


----------

